# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  URGENCE FA POUR DENVER | M. X STAFF DÉCAT. [IDF] ok humain

## Kinou36

L'association Instinct de Survie recherche en *URGENCE* une famille d'accueil pour *DENVER*  :: 

_SI UNE AUTRE ASSOC A UNE PLACE
 C'EST SANS PROBLÈME 
_
*Région Ile-de-France*
Denver est un *mâle* (castré) de *6 ans*. C'est un *type Staff* (sera décatégorisé). Très gentil avec l'humain.

OK *humain*

À replacer car ses propriétaires déménagent en appartement (manque de temps pour le sortir suffisamment) et la dame est enceinte (Denver tire pas mal en laisse donc elle risque de tomber).

Formulaire de famille d'accueil

Placement sous contrat d'association Instinct de Survie

*Contact : 06 22 34 20 16* (_précisez "Denver" en message si pas de reponse_)

----------


## aurore27

une photo de Denver de face serait-elle possible pour une meilleure diffusion, svp?

----------


## Kinou36

Désolée pas de neilleure photo, il s'agit de celle envoyées par les proprio ^^

----------


## aurore27

Pourrait-elle faire une photo où l'on peut voir Denver de face ?

----------

